# Fishing Is Easy, Catching Is Hard Work!



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

This weeks topic on http://www.bluewaterhowto.com/ is how hard work pays. Leave me some comments and register to follow.

Tell me what details you pay attention to in order to make sure you have the best shot to catch fish.

Catch Em Up!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Good read. I'm looking forward to doing some bluewater trolling my self this year! My goal is three billfish species this year. Got two last year but couldn't make that third happen!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Thx. Two is pretty good. What two did you get and was it in the gulf?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

A sword and a couple of sails. And yes in the gulf. I feel like I have gotten the sails down pat and they are a sure thing for me on the kayak. I have some friends that are phenomenal sword guy's if our schedules ever line up again. It's just those pesky marlin that are eluding me!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

They don't come along every day and like sword you have to decide if that's the focus of your trip. Most people don't want to spend a lot of focused energy on one species that isn't going to give them a lot of shots.


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

JD7.62 said:


> A sword and a couple of sails. And yes in the gulf. I feel like I have gotten the sails down pat and they are a sure thing for me on the kayak. I have some friends that are phenomenal sword guy's if our schedules ever line up again. It's just those pesky marlin that are eluding me!


Sword and sails? From a kayak? Quiet an accomplishment, congrats! Have read stories of folks catching marlin from a yak, can only imagine it would be a hoot.
To the op, nothing does it for me like blue marlin, imo sound and presentation play the biggest part...whether it's your exhaust, mechanical clatter, your favorite tune or a combination, sound gets there attention and a decent presentation should get you your shot...I prefer lure fishing, but will mix lure/bait combos fun fishing and of course live bait when the time is right...lure fishing is a lot more work than most realize, up sea, down sea, quarter sea, current, wind all play a part, lures require constant tweaking if your doing it properly...one thing for sure, once you think you've figured something out, your sure to get your heart broke next time around


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

*fishing is easy*

Good read. Keep them coming. (I really need to go fishing):thumbsup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

DonaKen said:


> Sword and sails? From a kayak? Quiet an accomplishment, congrats! Have read stories of folks catching marlin from a yak, can only imagine it would be a hoot.
> To the op, nothing does it for me like blue marlin, imo sound and presentation play the biggest part...whether it's your exhaust, mechanical clatter, your favorite tune or a combination, sound gets there attention and a decent presentation should get you your shot...I prefer lure fishing, but will mix lure/bait combos fun fishing and of course live bait when the time is right...lure fishing is a lot more work than most realize, up sea, down sea, quarter sea, current, wind all play a part, lures require constant tweaking if your doing it properly...one thing for sure, once you think you've figured something out, your sure to get your heart broke next time around


Swords from a boat. The sails from the kayak, we get a nice beach run of sail fish and I just feel like I'm getting them dialed in now.

One thing that Bill Me hit on that I've been guilty of is getting distracted after watching lures all day with out a bite it's easy to stop and play with some chickens or pack it up and do some bottom fishing.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> One thing that Bill Me hit on that I've been guilty of is getting distracted after watching lures all day with out a bite it's easy to stop and play with some chickens or pack it up and do some bottom fishing.


This is a particular challenge when you fish the panhandle where the bottom bite is good and its a long run to blue water. 

Lots of people are just not into trolling in the first place and for them failure can become a self fulfilling prophecy. They decide to go trolling, but get impatient and distracted and don't do well so then their view of trolling is reinforced. 

That said, I don't see bluewater fishing as exclusively about trolling. I love casting and live baiting weed lines and weed patties. Thats one of my favorite things to do. Jigging, live baiting, chunking, kite fishing and other techniques are all great ways to change it up and take advantage of the conditions on any given day.

Thanks for the feedback on the blog. Please keep it coming. A new installment will be going up tomorrow.


----------

